# Tri-State Cruze Owners?



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

Salute to all! Im from the far western side of PA (Beaver County), and I'm curious to see who all is around?? Whether its PA, Eastern OH, Northern WV, or even SW NewYork! Post your ride here. If enough acknowledge themselves, maybe we can all have a meet in the summer?? Let me know what you think!


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey! I'm here in Dayton Ohio. My Cruze order arrives here late next week. I drive through that area every time I visit my girlfriend in Midwest PA.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome! Well if you'd like, plan for a meet granted we get enough people, a buddy of mine does some excellent photography, we'll make a **** of a weekend day out of it.


----------



## LosJuanos (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey I'm from Orange County NY. Would love a meet!


----------

